# New FB Doe Leaning Tree GF. Doodle Dandi



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is our new fullbood doeling.  Dandi is from Leaning Tree Boer goats and is sired by my favorite doe producing buck in the state. She is 6 months old and has over 30 show points! We love her and are so pleased to have her as a part of our herd! Thank you so much to Leslie and David at Leaning Tree! 

Sire: CSB Guage's G-Force **ENNOBLED**
Dam: Leaning Tree A. Deeno **ENNOBLED**

Dandi has 12 ennoblements out of 14 in her pedigree!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new beautiful hunk of a Dandi!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just lovely!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh she is to die for! Look at her little baby face!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I love her head. Sooooooo pretty, and sweet.  Love this doe!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She's a Dandi alright. Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's what I'm going to name her doeling if she ever has one! "She's a Dandi".  

Thanks!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh wow...I really do love her! She is very well put together..Beautiful doe. 

Have you started the count down until she has kids or are you just going to have fun showing her?

Love the kid name choice!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She looks like she knows she comes from Royalty! Look how proud she looks. 
She is very pretty. Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! We love her! She is very proud and elegant. I love that in a doe.  

Nope Amber, not yet! I'm not sure who we are going to breed her to yet. We may AI. 

We are going to have a blast showing her all summer.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks! We love her! She is very proud and elegant. I love that in a doe.
> 
> Nope Amber, not yet! I'm not sure who we are going to breed her to yet. We may AI.
> 
> We are going to have a blast showing her all summer.


AI...hmm interesting...Do you have any candidates for that yet? Which Buck's are you interested in?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice. Looks like she has a lot of volume.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope not yet. I only have 1 year to decide to better start looking!  There are 4 people within 1 hour from us who will be or are doing AI with their herd and others already, so I'm hopeful that we can make it work. 

Any suggestions on a buck would be appreciated, but it's still a long ways off.  

Thanks GT.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Found a real nice AI possibility buck. I like him a lot and his kids look great too.  

GJT1 A1 Chicken On A Chain
Sire: RRD Ruger T307 *Ennobled* Dam: GJT1 V9 Collateral's Grace *Ennobled*	
ABGA Points: 97 Offspring Points: 213


6X Overall Grand

3X Overall Reserve Grand

6X Division Grand

5X Division Reserve

12X Class Winner


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

There are some chicken on a chain kids down here...they look nice!

I have never even seen a pic of him but I like him too good choice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.

I love your new Doe, she has a lot of class.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Really nice. Like the looks of that buck also.Not sure about the name tho. lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's adorable!! has a very regal way about her. I love the 4th and last pictures where she has her eyes closed. she seems to be saying "I REALLY don't have time for all of this, but i'll stand here anyway...." lol


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

This is just a question. As I was looking through some of the Boer bucks that BioGenics LTD has, I noticed some of them were only registered IBGA. With the IBGA now shut down would a person be able to use that semen and still register the kids ABGA?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think her and "Him" (very interesting name!) would be a very good pairing. I like some things about him that Dandi is lacking. We may use him for Dandi and Liberty. I am excited! 

Thanks! I am in love with Dandi. Not only is she beautiful, she is the sweetest doe on the farm! That's funny how you noticed her eyes closed... I didn't!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

ptgoats45 said:


> This is just a question. As I was looking through some of the Boer bucks that BioGenics LTD has, I noticed some of them were only registered IBGA. With the IBGA now shut down would a person be able to use that semen and still register the kids ABGA?


Hmmmm? I don't know?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Call the ABGA, but I doubt it.


----------

